# Thieves managed to jam our hardwired video cameras at the shop



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

long story short, a car pulls into our parking lot. At the end are 2 hardwired cameras. When they get to the end of the lot where we have a shop truck sitting, the cameras grey out. They steal the truck, leave and the camera goes back to normal.

cameras are hard wired for 120v power and ethernet.

this is some james bond ****

we have gps tracking on the truck and found it down the street. They stole the drivers lunch and cut up a bunch of wiring harnesses but beyond that, didnt steal anything else...


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Was it at night?
They could be broadcasting infrared light to blind the cameras.


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

You know what sucks, is the excuse to wear masks everywhere has made it terribly difficult even if you have camera footage to identify people. Most cities have laws on the book that it is illegal to wear masks in public, but when pandemic happened all that went out the window. Now constantly get ring alerts from neighbors wanting help identifying someone, but you can't see them.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Vladaar said:


> You know what sucks, is the excuse to wear masks everywhere has made it terribly difficult even if you have camera footage to identify people. Most cities have laws on the book that it is illegal to wear masks in public, but when pandemic happened all that went out the window. Now constantly get ring alerts from neighbors wanting help identifying someone, but you can't see them.


What I find Infuriating is, the mask crap was imposed by a mayor or governor. How can they write over laws with a stroke of a pen? So what other laws can they arbitrarily dismiss? My problem was not the mask, it was the dictatorial use of power.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Vladaar said:


> You know what sucks, is the excuse to wear masks everywhere has made it terribly difficult even if you have camera footage to identify people. Most cities have laws on the book that it is illegal to wear masks in public, but when pandemic happened all that went out the window. Now constantly get ring alerts from neighbors wanting help identifying someone, but you can't see them.


Its funny you say that, because there are plenty of dipshit criminals who had the mask hanging around their neck with beautiful HD pics of their faces.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

MikeFL said:


> Was it at night?
> They could be broadcasting infrared light to blind the cameras.


it was at 515 in the morning, driver ran inside to do some timesheets after loading the truck up. 

the gall of these thieves, the man door to our shop was right beside the truck and the lights were on inside.

It was dark out, but it was more like an electronic jamming. One of the guys got out of the car and was snooping around, i dont even think they were aware of where the cameras were. We saw them because there was another camera at the front of the building at a tenants shop that wasnt jammed.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Pop outside and see if you have a open wifi connection. Easy to tell the switch to reboot if no one ever reset the admin password.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

I can see if they were WIFI, but hardwired?
Guess you need to ask the expert 









Did Kevin get old?


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I would really like to know more about your situation, and the equipment.

Hard to believe thieves are driving around with jammers!
Grounded/shielded Ethernet?



I am so over praticing medicine with out a license by anyone. Me and my dr are the decision makers, not some idiot who got elected and can barely spell mask.


----------



## Quickservice (Apr 23, 2020)

backstay said:


> What I find Infuriating is, the mask crap was imposed by a mayor or governor. How can they write over laws with a stroke of a pen? So what other laws can they arbitrarily dismiss? My problem was not the mask,* it was the dictatorial use of power.*


AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Still leaning towards the bright light argument. If you “shine” a camera it’s blind. No high tech needed, just a flash light.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

I can work with the bright light idea, there are 2 cameras and that means to me 3 thieves while the other two hold lights on the cameras.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Breakfasteatre said:


> the purpose of masking was to lessen the spread of the virus. You were protecting others by putting a mask on.
> 
> If you cant see how having a mask in front of your nose and mouth helps prevent the spread of an airborne disease, then i dont know what to say.
> 
> ...


The US has an infection rate of 1 in 4ish. Canada has an infection rate of approx. 1 in 10. Tell us again how the masks helped.

See if you can do it without resorting to name calling.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

joe-nwt said:


> The US has an infection rate of 1 in 4ish. Canada has an infection rate of approx. 1 in 10. Tell us again how the masks helped.
> 
> See if you can do it without resorting to name calling.


vaccination rates between Canada and the us
83% fully vaccinated vs 65%









Tracking Coronavirus Vaccinations Around the World


More than 5.44 billion people worldwide have received a Covid-19 vaccine, equal to about 70.9 percent of the world population.



www.nytimes.com





masks obviously arent the only means of preventing infection.

heres the recommendation by the CDC regarding masks









Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)


CDC provides credible COVID-19 health information to the U.S.




www.cdc.gov





I still dont understand what is so hard to believe about the benefits of wearing a mask, and how wearing a mask to protect others is a LoSs Of FrEeDom.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

backstay said:


> Maybe you should read my post again. You obviously failed to comprehend it the first time. I guess that shows how illiterate you are.


i wasnt responding to your post, you didnt say anything about the reasoning behind wearing masks.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

Breakfasteatre said:


> vaccination rates between Canada and the us
> 83% fully vaccinated vs 65%
> 
> 
> ...


Who said anything about freedom? You seem to have all the canned statements to questions no one is asking.

1) Are you vaccinated?
2) Are you concerned about getting infected?
3) Are you concerned with someone who has chosen not to get vaccinated getting infected from you?

Lets start there.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

joe-nwt said:


> Who said anything about freedom? You seem to have all the canned statements to questions no one is asking.
> 
> 1) Are you vaccinated?
> 2) Are you concerned about getting infected?
> ...


1.yes
2.yes
3.I am more concerned about the unvaccinated infecting me while I'm at work

the vaccine is not fool-proof protection against the virus. I have a 5 month old baby at home who is not vaccinated against covid and so i wear an n95 mask while I'm at work all day to lessen the likelihood of me getting sick and in turn my baby and wife getting sick.

ultimately people prove to be selfish, and when it comes to something that primarily was to help others (non-surgical, non-n95 mask wearing), good governments had to step in and implement mask mandates.

its more than 2 years since the start of the pandemic and we are still here because the unvaccinated, unmasked have continued to spread the disease. 


l


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

Im interested in the camera's being taken out so lets open up a new post if we are going to do a 200-300 post covid argument. Also please don't mention unions or politics or we will be 100 pages and 3000 posts before i figure out how to take out a hardwired security camera set-up.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

SWDweller said:


> I can work with the bright light idea, there are 2 cameras and that means to me 3 thieves while the other two hold lights on the cameras.



A blinded camera should still record. A camera that is electronically jammed should show as loss of network on the recording.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

It'd be good to shine a flashlight on one of the cameras some morning and see if the results are the same.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Anytime from dusk to dawn, shining a UV light would make the camera think it's daytime. The auto iris closes up to limit the light input (does this during the day so the camera image doesn't wash out).
OP said image turned grey, so that would make sense to me.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Content removed by moderator.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Content removed by moderator.
Calling members "idiots" is a site rules infraction.
Chill out and relax please.
Thanks.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey guys lets chill out on the politics. There's a forum for that and this is not it.
I cleaned up some of the posts so we can all focus on the thread without that distraction.
And just a FYI, even if it were in the dedicated forum, calling members idiots or any other like infraction is a site rules violation. 
It's understandable how it got to that point. Thread is about cameras and how people can avoid detection and the masks came up. It just got a bit too wild.
Everyone take a chill pill please.
Thanks.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

Okay so jamming cameras is real. 1 of my trucks got hit at the motel. We reviewed the video multiple times, no pointed ligh etc. They simply parked next to the truck, video glitched & they drove away. 4Min total, PD said its pretty common.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

CA C-10 said:


> Okay so jamming cameras is real. 1 of my trucks got hit at the motel. We reviewed the video multiple times, no pointed ligh etc. They simply parked next to the truck, video glitched & they drove away. 4Min total, PD said its pretty common.


Or someone working there tells their buddy when a white van full of tools is on site and the video just happens to have a glitch when buddy is doing his business.

In Mexico they have the hotel front desk tell the cartels when an American business owner is checking in so they can kidnap him for ransom. Works every time.


----------



## 205490 (Jun 23, 2020)

In this case I know the owner and have worked on the building. They're all good.


----------



## farmantenna (Nov 22, 2012)

Breakfasteatre said:


> 1.yes
> 2.yes
> 3.I am more concerned about the unvaccinated infecting me while I'm at work
> 
> ...


haha. you're not quite right. It's not because of unvaccinated unmasked people it's because you can't completely control a changing virus. Of all the people I know or heard of getting infected (mostly Omicron) it's 50/50 unvaxed/vaxed. Some high profile radical left leaning politicians have been infected. Do you think they're around deplorable unvaxd? unlikely. I know of two women vaxd boosted (one is extremely vigilant about protocols) and still got infected. One got infected twice! We can only try to prevent but will never completely control the virus.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

farmantenna said:


> haha. you're not quite right. It's not because of unvaccinated unmasked people it's because you can't completely control a changing virus. Of all the people I know or heard of getting infected (mostly Omicron) it's 50/50 unvaxed/vaxed. Some high profile radical left leaning politicians have been infected. Do you think they're around deplorable unvaxd? unlikely. I know of two women vaxd boosted (one is extremely vigilant about protocols) and still got infected. One got infected twice! We can only try to prevent but will never completely control the virus.


Ill bet you would correct your doctor if he claimed it was perfectly fine to put #14 on a 60 amp breaker, he has done it for years and it works, who is the victim?


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

CA C-10 said:


> Okay so jamming cameras is real. 1 of my trucks got hit at the motel. We reviewed the video multiple times, no pointed ligh etc. They simply parked next to the truck, video glitched & they drove away. 4Min total, PD said its pretty common.


this is exactly what happened. you see in movies where they flash something at the camera, you see the beam swipe across the screen. In this instance, like you described, the video glitched out to grey, as if there was no video feed, and then came back on when they left.

one of our tenants has a camera that caught them driving in, but it didnt catch the license plate, it did show a driver and a passenger. the driver sat in the car the entire time, and both of our cameras were glitched out while the one guy looked around for a couple minutes then stole the truck

The truck stealing was a little more low tech.... he opened the unlocked door and turned the key that was siting in the ignition....


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

CA C-10 said:


> Okay so jamming cameras is real. 1 of my trucks got hit at the motel. We reviewed the video multiple times, no pointed ligh etc. They simply parked next to the truck, video glitched & they drove away. 4Min total, PD said its pretty common.


If they used a UV light, you wouldn't see it. It's out of the visible spectrum.

Also, if the cameras at the motel were wi-fi, that can be jammed by an RF signal.

My only experience with UV lighting was back in the 90's. It was mounted on top of a camera to light up a parking lot. It looked like a high powered spot light thru the camera, but totally pitch black if you were standing in the lot itself.
Not sure what that UV unit cost, but to replace the lamp was around $1,600 (about once a year)
I'd think there must be cheap consumer grade stuff around now.


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

emtnut said:


> If they used a UV light, you wouldn't see it. It's out of the visible spectrum.
> 
> Also, if the cameras at the motel were wi-fi, that can be jammed by an RF signal.
> 
> ...


Fish tank uv bulbs and aircon sterilizing bulb are a lot cheaper but probably have limited range which explains why the neighbors camera was unaffected.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't know how how sensitive the average imaging chip is to UV, but I do know from experience that they are sensitive to IR. I can see a strong enough source blinding a chip camera. Likely wouldn't bother a tube camera, but who wants to go back there.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Did that camera also have a wi-fi option?
if so jamming it was easy. Doesn’t matter if you used Ethernet.

“ When it comes to jamming equipment for wireless cameras, a potential intruder only needs to find equipment that can operate and jam on the 2.4 GHz frequency. Most cameras operate on that frequency.”
You can google how to build one.


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Wirenuting said:


> Did that camera also have a wi-fi option?
> if so jamming it was easy. Doesn’t matter if you used Ethernet.
> 
> “ When it comes to jamming equipment for wireless cameras, a potential intruder only needs to find equipment that can operate and jam on the 2.4 GHz frequency. Most cameras operate on that frequency.”
> You can google how to build one.


I just went outside and there are no open WIFI networks near the cameras.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Breakfasteatre said:


> I just went outside and there are no open WIFI networks near the cameras.


Open means nothing. Jamming is much simpler. Just broadcast on 3 slots and you block everything. It can be a totally hidden SSID, doesn’t matter. Run “wi-spy” and you can easily see it all. Ubiquiti equipment has passive/soy/monitor mode built in.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Breakfasteatre said:


> I just went outside and there are no open WIFI networks near the cameras.


Besides that, did the camera come with a Wi-fi option that you didn’t use?

Wi-fi sniffing is easy. There used to be an iPhone all that would show all nearby points. Even the hidden ones would show.
Apple removed that App and pulled it back off of everyone’s phones. You received a refund.

I wonder what the most used password is?
Maybe admin admin?


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

The whole thing seems weird.

You are driving around with the hardware to deal with a camera system but you are looking for a easy target that ups the risk level so that probably means you lack the ability to deal with the security system on a modern car. 

So you find a easy target that will probably be reported stolen in under 10 minutes yet you hack the wiring harness rather than just unplugging the modem. 
Now you either suspect the truck has a hidden gps or you lack the ability to deal with it so you park it where you can keep a eye on it under the assumption that if no one comes for it with in 24 hours then it has no hidden gps. (guessing the truck was found locked)

Im just wondering if they really disabled the camera's or got lucky by the ir reflecting back to the camera or something weird like that.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

gpop said:


> The whole thing seems weird.
> 
> You are driving around with the hardware to deal with a camera system but you are looking for a easy target that ups the risk level so that probably means you lack the ability to deal with the security system on a modern car.
> 
> ...


If you went through this much trouble there are ways to spoof GPS. Basically the GPS looks for weak satellite signals with timing pulses. If you transmit a strong signal on the same frequency you can overwhelm the AGC blinding it. Same with WiFi jamming and the same thing with an IF or UV spotlight…overwhelm the AGC (automatic gain control).


----------



## Breakfasteatre (Sep 8, 2009)

Truck was found locked, parked on a secluded residential street.

It's a 2019 ford f150 and the Fordpass app showed the gps location of the truck. That's how we found it. 



There was a bag of tools on the seat that was stolen as well, with the home Depot receipt.
They went to a home Depot on the other side of the city and returned the tools with the receipt, but the money was automatically returned to our drivers credit card. Pretty funny. 
I guess they were expecting a gift card and wanted to make it look legit with the receipt. That backfired. 

I'd like to take a look at the video again, but won't be back at the shop for a while and it's not even really my business at this point. I was just curious, and happened to have the same truck so I knew about the Fordpass gps locator


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, good that you got your tools back (or at least the credit buy new ones) !


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Breakfasteatre said:


> Truck was found locked, parked on a secluded residential street.
> 
> It's a 2019 ford f150 and the Fordpass app showed the gps location of the truck. That's how we found it.
> 
> ...


I believe Home depot would have video footage of them when they made the return. Not sure if they would share, but if you got the police involved they might.


----------

